# Nba And Wnba Players Who Will Make A Hot Couple!



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

1.SHERYL SWOOPES AND MICHEAL JORDON
2. LISA LESLIE AND KOBE BRYANT
3. MARGO DYDEK AND DIRK N.
4. SUE BIRD AND STEVE NASH(HAHAHAHA)
5. NATALIE WILLIAMS AND SHAQ ONEAL

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

sue bird is hot


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

can you believe rebecca lobo married steve rushin the little bald headed writer from SI


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Didn't Steve Francis go out with C. Holdshlaw?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

WNBA players. :sour: :sour: :sour: :dead: Never appealed to me as far as looks go.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

Houston's Yao Ming (current Rocket) and Ye Li (future Comet).
They are already a couple. :grinning:


----------



## mystics_rock (May 6, 2003)

Dirk and Margo?!?!

NO. Margo is a little taller than Dirk anyways. Margo and Shawn Bradley.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

Those types of comments will not be tolerated.


----------



## McHuskyfan (Jul 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OwnTheBlocks</b>!
> can you believe rebecca lobo married steve rushin the little bald headed writer from SI


*Little* Steve Rushin? :no: The guy is 6'5" ... he's actually *taller* than Becca!  

BTW, Who cares if he's bald?! He's smart and funny ... I'd take that over hairy any day!!:yes:


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> Edited


Come on, most if not all NBA players are UGLY looking themselves.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Bump 4 old time sake


----------



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

Sue bird is hot, I'd *Those types of comments will not be tolerated.* in a second. The WNBA needs to have at least one smokin hot player per team. Grab a super model, most of them are pretty tall anyway. Could you imagine *Again, these types of comments will not be tolerated*.

I'd love to see Sue Bird and Becky Hammonds just *Women are people too, these comments are not tolerated*. That would be hot.


----------

